

The Problems with a Hackintosh Netbook, Six Months Out - swombat
http://lifehacker.com/5240757/the-problems-with-a-hackintosh-netbook-six-months-out

======
there
so cheap laptops have quality issues, small laptops have small keyboards,
small hard drives run out of space, and running a hacked-together, unsupported
operating system has bugs. oh my!

------
msluyter
I tend to think that the netbook trend won't last very long. Even if you could
get a nice OS like OSX to run smoothly, such small devices are ergonomically
problematic. Aside from the noted difficulty simply typing, the small size
encourages hunching over.

I have an Asus Eee running linux, and I like it, but about all I use it for is
to stream radio, watch videos, or occasionally surf the web while in bed. My
iPhone can do all this; the only advantage of the Eee is a slightly larger
screen.

~~~
10ren
I have a EEE too - I plug it into a full keyboard and HD display, and it feels
like a desktop. That is, docking it, as many people used to dock their
laptops. The shrinking size of the box (not display/kb) is inevitable I think
(Moore's Law).

BTW: Asus is switching to the 1000 series exclusively - 10 inch screen, and a
larger keyboard than the 701.

------
iamcalledrob
I guess Apple weren't wrong when they said people want a full size screen and
keyboard.

6 months later, I'm very happy with my MacBook Air, and I'm glad I chose it
over a netbook. In fact, it's become my primary computer.

------
aplusbi
What did any of those articles have to do with Hackintosh netbooks? It seems
like all of the complaints (except the wifi issue) was caused by the netbook
itself, not the OS it was running.

~~~
nanexcool
Exactly. Title is misleading. As you say, most of the complaints are hardware
based.

I've been running OS X on a Dell Laptop for about a year and find the
experience quite good.

~~~
aplusbi
Have you had any OS related problems? I've been considering a hackintosh
netbook (I already have an EeePC that I love) and was hoping that this article
would provide relevant information.

~~~
nanexcool
Because of my model (Dell XPS M1330), integrated Ethernet port does not work.
Wi-Fi does. Card reader only reads SD. But OS related? VMWare Fusion works
great, TextMate, integrated Apache too (in 64 bit). MySQL 64 bit also works
great, PHP. I use Xcode just fine, iWork. So far, everything I've tried.

------
iuguy
For some people, Netbooks are a boon. I've loved sub-notebooks ever since my
first Toshiba Libretto. If you think typing on an EEE is tough, you should try
a 50CT. Netbooks provide a similar experience to what would've been
traditionally a £2000 sub-notebook for less than a quarter of the price. You
can't knock it... unless you compare it to an equivalently specced sub-
notebook. If you look at the top-end sub-notebooks (non-Apple, mind) the
resale price is very comparable and you get a heck of a lot for your buck.

------
roc
I've been noticing this is par for the segment, regardless of OS.

I'm not surprised at it, I'm just (continually) surprised that the netbook
boosters are so blind to it.

They go on and on about the 'desktop OS' and keyboard, frankly, as if they'd
never actually _used one_ before.

